# Mind trick!



## Blake Bowden (Jan 24, 2012)

Hereâ€™s something thatâ€™ll blow your mind.....stare at the colored dots on her nose for 30 seconds, then quickly look at a white wall or ceiling (or anything pure white) and start blinking rapidly. Congratulations, you just processed a negative with your brain!


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool.


----------

